# UFO's, Ghosts and Other Stories



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you ever experienced something that could not be explained? I have a few stories:

UFO
About 10 years ago, some friends and I went to a Local dance hall in Shiner, TX. After the dance was over, we all met up at a friends house. His family had a wonderful back yard with a gazebo, pool table, the whole nine yards. We were all grouped together in the yard when all of a sudden a pure white light...nothing I have ever seen beamed down on us. I remember looking down at the ground and the light was so bright, I was able to make out the shadows from leaves on the trees. By the time I asked "What the hell is that?" and looked up, there was nothing. We had a Police Dispatcher, Deputy Sheriff and my best friend at the time there. We all witnessed it.

Ouija Board
Back in High School, a couple of us decided to play with an Ouija board. While we casually played around with it, nothing really happened. On a dare, we decided to visit a grave yard (I know, young and dumb). We came to this grave site, setup up the board and proceeded to use the board. Casual questions didn't do anything, until we started asking specific questions about individuals buried in the Cemetery. Although it was spooky being there, nothing special happened till I asked one question. There was a lady buried next to where we where, and I asked the board "Did your husband cheat on you?". All of a sudden the pointer started moving around and around and around and around and all of a sudden it felt like a force pushed me over (we were on our knees). I've never ran so hard in my life. I have never touched one since. Is it a game in your head or an evil tool? I do not know...I will never go near one.

UFO 2
Me and a friend were traveling on HWY 304 (aka middle of knowhere) and I noticed what appeared to be a star moving at an incredible rate. I pulled over and we got out to get a better view. The flight pattern was unconventional. It was move at an incredible rate..the stop, 90' turn and zig zag. All of a sudden it was gone.

UFO 3 
Around 1998 I was going to school in Dallas. After going out for the evening with my girlfriend (now my wife) we came back to my apartment so she could pick up her car. At the time I lived off Greenville Avenue in Dallas which is smack dab in the party area. Anyway, we got out of the car and I noticed something moving right above us. It was a HUGE triangular object moving in a very very slow speed and no lights. In the city, you never see a black sky...but more of a haze due to the lights. This is how I was able to see the object. I was the strangest thing to witness. It was so low, so big, so slow, so pitch black and that you could see it traveling in the sky above us.

UFO 4
A couple of years ago we lived in town (Gonzales). I was working on something late that evening so around 11:30PM I headed home. I pulled into the driveway and proceeded to walk the path to the door. All of a sudden I saw an triangular object in the sky. Very similar to what I saw in Dallas but this one had red lights at each point (3). It was moving slow and there was no sound at all.

I don't know what the think of those encounters.


----------



## RJS (Jan 24, 2009)

No more pancake breakfasts for you!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2009)

HAHAHA...blame the syrup!


----------



## cale (Jan 24, 2009)

Not a UFO but a strange occurance, a friend of mine (who also served in the 1st CAV) was in a fire fight and when it was over he noticed that his friend had several holes in the front and back of his uniform. When he ask his friend if he was shot the friend replied that he had felt an impact, blacked out for an instant then herd a voice say "not yet". Me,  I would have kept that shirt!


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 24, 2009)

umm...very interesting that you have had so many "encounters"  maybe they are trying to get their leader...lol


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I love hearing about this stuff. No UFO Stories but sorta ghost stories. I used to go to alot of grave yards to take pictures to see what would come out. I would always take pics of the same thing twice because I would sometimes come up "ghost spots" in some.

The most scary experience I've had is when I worked at one of the prisons in Beeville. It was built over Chase Field which was a closed down Naval Base. People alwyas said it was haunted by Naval Officers who had died there etc., etc. 

Well I worked the night shift from 6pm to 6:30 am and went to school during the day. Well needless to say I slept... ALOT at work. (hey everybody else did it. Why not me? ) Well I was asleep on a fold up table with a TDCJ pillow (roll of toliet paper) in a room that of course was off limits to offenders and my other Boss could see me. Well as I felt myself getting comfortable the table felt like it collapsed in the middle, causing me to jump of because I thought I broke it in half. It made sucha a huge sound that it woke up some offenders. Well I checked underneath thinking how I was going to explain to the rank why the table was broken. It was in perfect condition. I never went into that room again.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2009)

too many to mention...all Ill say is look at my myspace myspace.com/paratexas and at www.hauntedtexasonline.com


----------



## js4253 (Jan 25, 2009)

BEST TALES OF TEXAS GHOSTS

By: Williams, Docia Schultz
ISBN: 1-55622-569-5
Synopsis: Book Description Renowned storyteller Docia Williams gathers a medley of some of the best haunting stories from her four previous books, then she adds a hundred pages of new ghostly tales from Piney Woods of East Texas and from North Central Texas, including the Dallas area.

Wyndell,
Docia Williams is the wife of Brother Roy Williams of Texas Lodge No. 8 in San Antonio.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, I grew up in the Kennard House in Gonzales. Big old Historic place. Anyway, the man who built the house in 1895 was a very wealthy individual. During the 1920's he landed on hard times and killed himself in the back yard. His name, James Blake Kennard. Fast forward to early 2008, I was looking around in the Masonic Cemetery and lo and behold there he was. Apparently he was a member of my Lodge. Not only was he buried there, but his son was also. His son collapsed from a heart attack on the 2nd balcony of the house. Small, eerie world sometimes..lol


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a group of paranormal investigators in another state that not only are all Master Masons (well they now let non-MM join) but they use the lodge building as the base of operations.  As a fund raiser for the lodge they also hold classes and have over night tours.  Talk about easy money!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2009)

Those pesky aliens are back at it again...
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,483480,00.html


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2009)

This is one of my favorite UFO videos:

UFO caught on satellite footage, if u notice, from Earth a missle is fired and the object quickly turns back into space. 

[video=youtube;N46dDvY81IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N46dDvY81IM[/video]


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 27, 2009)

Woah thats some smart... uhhh space debris ??


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 27, 2009)

"Extraterrestrials do not need redemption"


----------

